# Die Trails in Neustadt rocken wieder.



## cpetit (12. November 2010)

Habe noch einmal vor die Trails in Neustadt dieses Jahr abzufahren.

Wer also Lust hat dabei zu sein kann sich hier in der Doodle eintragen zwecks Terminfindung.

Infos über die letzten Touren findet ihr wenn ihr die Suche-Funktion benutzt.


----------



## HardRock07 (12. November 2010)

Das höhrt sich wieder sehr verlockend an  .
"da simma dabei......"

MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (12. November 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> .
> "da simma dabei......"



dat wird priiiimaaa!


----------



## georgh (14. November 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Das höhrt sich wieder sehr verlockend an  .
> "da simma dabei......"
> 
> MfG Manu


 

Hab mich dann mool eingetragen!)


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. November 2010)

schaaaaaalalalaaaaaalalalaaaaaa... auch dabei!


----------



## Klausoleum (17. November 2010)

was gibts neues in sachen planung?


----------



## HardRock07 (18. November 2010)

Doodle sagt Sonntag den 11. oder 12. Dezember (bis jetzt).
Juhu, Andi iss auch dabei (wusste doch, auf dich ist verlass).

Sind ja dann schon 2 filmer am Start, dat wird affengeil !

MfG Manu


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. November 2010)

abba sowas von....!


----------



## Klausoleum (18. November 2010)




----------



## Markus (MW) (20. November 2010)

jep...


----------



## Dämon__ (20. November 2010)

Sieht aus als würde es ein Snowride werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (23. November 2010)

Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Ich denke der Termin laut doodle ist somit gefunden. Ich schlage dann den 11.12 vor da ich einen private Termin am 12.12 übersehen habe .


Werde mich diese Woche an die Planung der Route machen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher auf welcher Seite wir fahren sollen (Kalmit oder Wolfsburg). 

Bis jetzt hatten wir immer Glück mit dem Wetter und so wird es auch bleiben.

Wär fährt dem mit dem Zug mit?


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. November 2010)

wenn ich kann und das wetter mitspielt, würde ich ab landstuhl zusteigen. terminlich steht nix an ausser weihnachtsfeier der firma am abend. aber da will ich eh nicht hin.


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. November 2010)

edit: ach, und es hängt auch davon ab, ob ich dann meinen neuen rahmen schon habe. sollte es rechtzeitig da sein, werd ich für das we alles zusammenbauen. falls es später kommt, wäre es wahrscheinlich genau an dem we dass ich die möglichkeit habe umzubauen.


----------



## HardRock07 (23. November 2010)

Hi. 

Werde auch wieder mit dem Zug mitfahren, werde dann wieder in VK dazu steigen.


----------



## georgh (23. November 2010)

Bin mit dem Zug hin und hergerissen!
Kommt aufs Wetter an!
Wollt mir keine Erkältung einfangen!

Der Winterpokal iss ja noch lang


----------



## cpetit (24. November 2010)

georgh schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Zug hin und hergerissen!
> Kommt aufs Wetter an!
> Wollt mir keine Erkältung einfangen!
> 
> Der Winterpokal iss ja noch lang




Da wir schon das Jahr 2010 nach Christus schreiben, ist der technische Fortschritt schon soweit fort geschritten das auch in Zügen eine Heizung vorhanden ist.

Wechselkleidung sollte man trotzdem mitnehmen für nach der Fahrt. Die kann man dann wieder für alle zusammen in ein Schließfach bei der Bahn verstauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (24. November 2010)

Hast du dein Scott nicht mehr oder gibt es was leichteres?




Ransom Andy schrieb:


> edit: ach, und es hängt auch davon ab, ob ich dann meinen neuen rahmen schon habe. sollte es rechtzeitig da sein, werd ich für das we alles zusammenbauen. falls es später kommt, wäre es wahrscheinlich genau an dem we dass ich die möglichkeit habe umzubauen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. November 2010)

ich hab mir einen transalp24 summitrider rahmen bestellt. das scott habe ich jetzt NOCH bis der andere rahmen da ist. zusätzlich zu dem rahmen hab ich mir noch einen freerider gekauft


----------



## brillenboogie (24. November 2010)

moin!

11.12. ist gut! werde dann wieder sb-ostbahnhof zusteigen. 

@georg: mann oder memme?
@andy: keine ausflüchte suchen, mitfahren!

gruß tim


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. November 2010)

ey, boogieman.. du weisst, ich komm mit nassem boden gut zurecht 

hab vor 20min eine mail erhalten, dass mein rahmen ab freitag versandfertig ist. ergo: dabei!


----------



## brillenboogie (24. November 2010)

...solang keine drops oder gaps im weg sind schon


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. November 2010)

faggju!!!!

(nur drops)

aber ich hab ja gesagt, ich zerschredder dir de arsch wenn ich mein neues radl hab, billy-bob


----------



## Klausoleum (24. November 2010)

bleibt ruhig Jungs ^^ 

Ich werd dann am HBF zusteigen... 

Gibts schon ne Uhrzeit?


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. November 2010)

machen jo nur spässjer, de blue lightning un ich  hach, was ick mir froi


----------



## Klausoleum (24. November 2010)

) lasst uns alle die nächsten Tage die Teller ordentlich leeren ^^ 

(für gutes Wetter)


----------



## HardRock07 (24. November 2010)

Blue Lightening, hab ich was verpasst ?  

@Klaus : jo, mach ich, kann noch zwei Wohen bei muddern essen, da ist der telller immer leer, meistens sogar zweimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (25. November 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Blue Lightening, hab ich was verpasst ?



einiges mein freund, einiges...


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Dezember 2010)

wie isn de status bezüglich des termins?

hätte, wenn´s stattfindet, noch nen kolleeschen dabei.


----------



## cpetit (6. Dezember 2010)

Termin ist immer noch der 11.12. 

Habe heute mal jemanden aus der Pfalz angeschrieben wie die Bodenverhältnisse sind. Sobald ich Info habe gebe ich es hier bekannt.

Es soll ja wieder diese Woche etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Dezember 2010)

feinfein... solangs wärmer wird und nicht noch nass von oben dazu.


----------



## georgh (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd dann mool ausmustern 

Geht dann leider doch erst beim nächsten Mal!

Viel Spaß unn viel Staub wünsch ich.

Gruß Georg


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Dezember 2010)

Fahren wir auch bei Eis und Schnee?


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Dezember 2010)

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich geneigt bin abzusagen, wenn´s so sein sollte wie es die letzten tage war. war zwar fahren und so, aber die "weltreise" muss nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## brillenboogie (7. Dezember 2010)

wetter sieht ja nicht so berauschend aus. und auf angetauten schneebatsch hab ich keine lust mehr. davon hatte ich gestern morgen genug:[ame="http://vimeo.com/17554983"]slippery snow on Vimeo[/ame]
noch dazu hat sich meine freundin zwischenzeitlich dazu entschieden, am samstag abend ihren geburtstag zu feiern. das schließt zwar einen tagesausflug nicht aus, aber konflikte wären dann vorprogrammiert...
lange rede, kurzer sinn: ich kneife auch!

ride on!


----------



## Tobilas (7. Dezember 2010)

Jo, das wird sicherlich ein begrenztes Vergnügen. Bei Minusgraden hätt ich ja noch Bock, aber nicht bei dem Schei$:






Also warten bisses richtig hartgefroren ist, oder bis zum Frühjahr.

Gruß
Roland (bekennendes Weichei  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin Samstag nicht dabei.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Dezember 2010)

Werde mir auch lieber den Bauch mit Plätzchen voll stopfen und mich im Glühwein ertrinken.


----------



## cpetit (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich sage mal die Tour für Samstag ab. Da das Wetter gestern doch wieder Schnee gebracht hat und für Samstag auch keine Wetterbesserung in Sicht ist es besser die Tour zu verschieben auf das nächste Jahr. 

Wie sieht es den bei euch zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester aus. Falls das Wetter in dem Zeitraum besser wird könnte man ja dann was kurzfristig abmachen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Dezember 2010)

würde ich spontan entscheiden. kommt drauf an ob wir ski fahren gehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das Wetter passt fahre ich auf jeden Fall noch eine Tour, wo und wann entscheide ich spontan, habe zwischen den Tagen frei.


----------



## brillenboogie (9. Dezember 2010)

bin zwischen den tagen in sb und wär bei entsprechendem wetter dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (9. Dezember 2010)

Gut das es die Tour verschoben wird.
Hätte jetzt auch kurzfristig absagen müssen.

Für Weihnachten / Neujahr wäre Ich aber auch zu haben.

MfG Manu


----------



## cpetit (13. Dezember 2010)

Könnte mir in den Arsch beißen, das ich die Tour abgesagt habe. Das Wetter war ja an dem Wochenende ein Traum zum biken im Dezember.

Roland: Deine Wettervorhersage war ja mal ein griff ins Klo.


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Dezember 2010)

naja, die miese wettervorhersage kam aber von überall her. kolleesch und ich waren am samstag auf einer kurzen tour umme ecke und haben für knappe 10-12km 2 stunden benötigt. temperatur und regenfall waren ok, die noch grossen schneemengen hingegen..... schauderhaft.


----------



## Tobilas (13. Dezember 2010)

@cpetit: kannst ja Syngenta verklagen  imho war Samstag auch schon bissle schei§Wetter, wo warst du denn? Sahara??
diese Woche wird's besser: frostig kalt und gefroren-> das is Bike-Wetter 
"...an dem Wochenende ein Traum zum Biken....."


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Dezember 2010)

...zum biken IM DEZEMBER...




Tobilas schrieb:


> @cpetit: kannst ja Syngenta verklagen  imho war Samstag auch schon bissle schei§Wetter, wo warst du denn? Sahara??
> diese Woche wird's besser: frostig kalt und gefroren-> das is Bike-Wetter
> "...an dem Wochenende ein Traum zum Biken....."


----------

